# Milkyway rising



## Chrisbrn (Jun 17, 2012)

The stars we are by ChrisBrn, on Flickr

Better seen on flickr on black background. 

TFL


----------



## Chrisbrn (Jun 18, 2012)

And that's the milkyway spinning! 




Cosmic dance by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## rwmson (Jun 18, 2012)

I was expecting a candy bar. ;D Anyway, I like the 1st shot a lot.


----------



## Chrisbrn (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Chrisbrn (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's a variable zoom version: 




Supernova by ChrisBrn, on Flickr

Tis the last one I promise ;D


----------



## rwmson (Jun 20, 2012)

Keep 'em coming! I like the vari-zoom shot too.


----------

